# Snow 2010



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Well you guys up north wont be impressed Im sure, but here in South West TN we dont get this very often. This is what I woke up to this morning.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/?action=view&current=0107000743.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/0107000743.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/?action=view&current=0107000810.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/0107000810.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/?action=view&current=0107000810a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/0107000810a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/?action=view&current=0107000810b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Snow%202010/0107000810b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Looks good Morgan. We are supposed to be getting 4-6" over the next 24 hours here. Then blowing and drifting and single digit temps this weekend. Sure is a shock to the system. :dazed: 

Makes me glad to be self employed and work from home. The downside is my wife will insist I plow the drive and probably drive her to work if its bad so its not like I can just sit back and watch it. I guess thats why I like my old Gravely "snowcannon"


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Got pretty much the same thing here. The animals are NOT happy with the cold weather and now snow on top of that with even colder weather to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

GEEZ! Doesn't it ever snow there? We get that much in August.....


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

we might get two of these a yr and they dont last but a day or two and thats about it. A few yrs back we got a huge ice storm that lasted about two weeks but thats about the extent of our winter weather around here in South West TN


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I got a drift 6' deep on my PATIO......

Think spring....
Think spring.....


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I can't see any snow! That much here in E Iowa, is called a dusting!! I don't mind the snow it is the wind and below zero temps.

Where is Al Gore and his Global Warming? It was -11 F here yesterday morning.


----------

